# best way to use IGF-1 DES, HGH, IGF-1LR3?



## SMALLbaby (Aug 5, 2013)

well  title of the thread says pretty much everything but i am curious what is truly "best" way to use them in terms of timing?

I am first time HGH user, but  peptides and IGF i cycle all the time.

my  current protocol is GHRP 3x a day(which was before i got HGH)  IGF-1 DES pre-wo and LR3 post-wo.

how can I incorporate HGH since alot of guys are timing diferently: in the morning, before gym, after gym...
i was thiking using HGH in the morning and after gym but my main question is if i use it say after gym how can I time LR3 regarding carbs since carbs should not be consumed hour or two?

also does it make sense to add GHRP to the stack(read RS article) and how can I time it to get good results


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 5, 2013)

One of the best protocols Ive ran, and continue to run is the following.

GHRP-2 150mcg 3 x daily Morning, 2 Hours Pre Workout,  2 hours before bed.
Mod-Grf  150mcg 3 x daily Morning, 2 hours Pre workout, 2 hours before bed.

*Workout Days

DES 75mcg bi lat - 1 hour pre workout
HGH 8-12iu Immediately Post Workout IM
IGF-LR3 - 150mcg Bi Lat 20 Min After HGH injection.

Non Workout Days

GHRP-GHRH combo upon wake ( Fasted )
HGH 8-12 iu Sub Q 30 min after GHRP-GHRH dose ( Still Fasted )
IGF-LR3 - 150mcg 2 hours after HGH dose  ( still fasted )



*Then Id start adding Humalog both pre and post workout, and really roll along.


HGH will increase your natural IGF levels, so waiting 30 min after dosing and supplying more IGF significantly increases your IGF levels which in tern means GROWTH!


----------



## SMALLbaby (Aug 5, 2013)

can i take  2IU in the morning, do fastet cardio for an hour, then eat normal meal?
and also 2IU post wo or before going to bed? somewhere i read that GH is not good before going to bed as it blunts natural GH production. is that true?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 5, 2013)

If your goals for GH is fat loss and not necessarily muscle growth, then yes 2iu in the morning fasted with GHRP and GHRH followed by cardio will ensure it. 

And yes do not take GH 2 hours or sooner before bed, your natural GH pulse comes as you sleep, while hindering it wont cause issue, you want to take advantage of your natural pulse followed by your dosed pulses


----------



## SMALLbaby (Aug 5, 2013)

yes at this moment fat loss and say some tissue repair if possible is the goal.
how long after GH can i take GHRP/ghrh in the morning?

i am not sure if i understood you with GH before bed. so if i take it say 3 hours before bed then it would be ok but if i take it 2 hours or less then it can make problem?


----------

